

Show HN: Terra Ex, a 4x multiplayer online game - garraeth

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.terraexgame.com<p>Terra Ex will be a 4x (&quot;explore, expand, exploit, and exterminate&quot;) multiplayer online browser based game. Our Kickstarter will begin Oct. 16th (link to KS preview is on our site). We are making this game, in part, to fund STEM education. Details are on our site.<p>About the game (from the site): 
&quot;Our story begins eons from now, when Earth collides with Mars. Humanity must face an uncertain future: we must forge new civilizations in the far corners of space. Your ships are small at first, but opportunity is endless. Will you become a merchant society or focus on espionage? Do you seek to dominate the universe or live peacefully among other races?<p>Once you branch out into the galaxy, you&#x27;ll have the opportunity to work with or fight against other players. You can build up your weapons or search for planets rich in minerals.&quot;<p>The stack is: PHP, MySQL, Memcache+APC, nginx, JQuery, SOLR, CloudFlare, our in-house Javascript+PHP framework, hosted at DigitalOcean.<p>We added an &quot;Easter egg&quot; on the site where you can click the starports on either side of the &quot;ACTNOW!&quot; button to launch fighters. And once launched, you can click them to shoot them down. Have fun! :)<p>Thanks!
======
OmleteDuFromage
I feel like this is just another dumbed down space-aliens-lazors-whatever
browser game where the progression involves waiting for the next day or
spamming forums with an affiliate registration link. I'll pass.

